# Best Material To learn C++.



## G.Ashwinkumar (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm now studying in CBSE class 11. This year i studied C++ with Sumita Aurora for my computer science. I would like to know about the best book to learn C++ both for my class 12 as well as to generally learn the subject better. which will be the best books? Are there an material available if so which sites? But i'll still prefer a hard copy. I'm ready to buy from flipkart or ebay but prefer the latter as i have Rs.2000 worth money which i can redeem from the 8000 payback points which my father has.

I want to learn C++ the best way.


----------



## anmolksharma (Feb 2, 2014)

start with balagurusamy


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 2, 2014)

anmolksharma said:


> start with balagurusamy



not a very good idea.

@ op get this : C++ Primer Plus 6 Edition - Buy C++ Primer Plus 6 Edition by Stephen Prata Online at Best Prices in India - Flipkart.com or *www.flipkart.com/c-primer-5th/p/it...imer&ref=4e2d34c3-07ce-4da7-a310-6eaedc404529
credits to *ico*


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Feb 5, 2014)

Guys i would like to get more inputs , so till now its only C++ Primer 6th edition. Even though I'm a beginner i would like to read stuff and prepare myself for the cyber olympiads so even a little higher level book will not be a problem i'll prepare myself for it.


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes +1 for primer.
Avoid balaguruswami and Kanetkar's books.


----------



## Johnny1 (Nov 18, 2016)

I think you should refer Balaguruswami Book...Its best.


----------



## enzoeducation (Aug 18, 2017)

Balaguruswami  one of the best book  your basic concept are clear in this book.


----------

